# Storing Reseach Chems?



## BillHicksFan (Oct 13, 2010)

I have various research chemicals and I'm just wondering if they need to be refrigerated.
I read in a drug journal that T3 in tablet form needs to be refrigerated and that the liquid form turns thick.

Whats the appropriate way to store these drugs?


----------



## CG (Oct 18, 2010)

Shit really?? What about that liquid clen?


----------



## unclem (Oct 18, 2010)

all stay out of the refridge. no need to keep in refridge.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> all stay out of the refridge. no need to keep in refridge.


 
Thx unclem. My sis is a nurse and I read in her drug guide book that the tablet form of T3 in needs to be stored in the fridge.

Have you ever kept liquid forms for an extended period of time without the turning bad?

I've put my T3 in the fridge but all the other research chems are in a box at room temp, I heard that T3 in liquid form thickens but I'm not sure whether this is true.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 19, 2010)

Only peptides & hgh need to be refrigerated after reconstituted.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 20, 2010)

As long as they are out of direct sunlight you're fine.


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 20, 2010)

the only chems that should not be kept in the fridge are tamox and clomid.  They will come out of solution.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 20, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> the only chems that should not be kept in the fridge are tamox and clomid. They will come out of solution.


 

I think a lot of it has to do with what the compound is suspended in.  I know that anything suspended in alcohol does not come out of soultion, of course those are the one's that taste like crap, but they work best IMO.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2011)

so no need for liquid clen in the fridge right


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 27, 2011)

I was told by extreme peptides to keep all my research chems in the frig...

including my clen...


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure who told u that but peptides are kept in the fridge. Not research chems. They are fine on the shelf. 

Mustve been a mixup


Extreme Peptide


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 27, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Not sure who told u that but peptides are kept in the fridge. Not research chems. They are fine on the shelf.
> 
> Mustve been a mixup
> 
> ...


 
shit my fault...it was with a different company not you...my bad!!


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Feb 27, 2011)

All good bd. Some would survive the fridge but others like clomiphene wouldnt do too well. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## TwisT (Feb 27, 2011)

Clomid and nolvadex will actually separate if stored at freezing temperatures.

-T


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)

so room temp OK then long term?


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

Realtalk said:


> so room temp OK then long term?



yessir

-T


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 2, 2011)

yea just keep the liquid chems in a cool dry place, out of sunlight and they will last a year or more.


----------

